# Question about eyes: Distichiasis



## Lovahav (May 3, 2010)

Can someone help us understand what it means if a Hav's CERF says it has distichiasis? Is this hereditary? Would you breed a Hav that has this? Thanks for the help!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not an expert.... but I know that distichiasis is when an eyelash grows the wrong direction. Sometimes surgery is required to remove the hair b/c it can cause irritation. 

In doing some research online, I found that it is hereditary. I was kind of obsessed with finding a puppy with a really good health record, so choose not to purchase a dog that showed distichiasis a few times in its lineage when I looked them up on the OFFA website. 

As I said, I'm not an expert.....I just happened to research this because I came across a litter that showed the condition in its lineage. I don't know enough about distichiasis to determine whether or not a good breeder would or should breed a dog with this condition. I was just worried when I saw it, so I went with my gut feeling & didn't choose a puppy from that particular breeder.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is an article that may help you to understand better of what distichiasis is
. 


> Distichiasis is a condition in which small eyelashes abnormally grow on the inner surface or very edge of the eyelids. Both upper and lower lids may be involved. Some breeds are affected more commonly than others, suggesting that it is an inherited trait. Cocker Spaniels, Golden Retrievers, Boxers, and Pekingese are among those most commonly affected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My mom's tzu Maddie has this and must get surgery to remove the hair. I can tell it really bothers her and her eye gets very red.


----------

